# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgett's frog Eats Samurai Pacman Food (Videos)

## Namio

This first video shows the "longevity" of Samurai Pacman Food staying in shape under water. In the video the piece of pacman food was consumed in about 10 seconds. 





In the second video, my Budgett's Frog accidentally bit onto a piece of live plant during feeding. Luckily nothing bad happened. I may have to move live plants out of her tank from now on considering how aggressive she can be.

----------


## Michael

Nice frog! I am inspired to pick some of this food up myself. Judging by the appearance of the food I bet it looks the same going out as it does going in lol.. but I guess the frogs won't mind. =P

----------


## Namio

Hah, you hit the nail on the head with that comment!

----------


## Carlos

Have you thought of using sausage food casings?  I see a lot of food pieces falling off that will decompose and increase the bio-load on system.  Do watch out for any ammonia spikes and eventual increased nitrate levels.

----------


## Namio

> Have you thought of using sausage food casings?  I see a lot of food pieces falling off that will decompose and increase the bio-load on system.  Do watch out for any ammonia spikes and eventual increased nitrate levels.


I do weekly complete water changes so that shouldn't be too big of a problem.  Since I have to do complete water change, sausage casing may be unnecessary. Great suggestions though!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Nice frog! I am inspired to pick some of this food up myself. Judging by the appearance of the food I bet it looks the same going out as it does going in lol.. but I guess the frogs won't mind. =P


You should ask Namio about his Frog Fecal Photography Lol!! He seems to enjoy it a lot  :Wink:

----------


## Namio

Hahaha, is that what my reputation on frog forum is?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hahaha, is that what my reputation on frog forum is?



No, but the pictures are quite memerable! Lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## GRABibus

Normally the level of water for Budgett's frogs must be lower than this, no ?

----------


## Namio

> Normally the level of water for Budgett's frogs must be lower than this, no ?


I think the depth of water will depend on the length of the animal. Less than three times the body length would be a safe water level for them. My frog is roughly 5 inches and the water depth I have is about 12 inches. She also has a rock cave providing her a platform that's about 3-4 inches to the water surface. These frogs have nostrils located on top of the head and can free float easily. Drowning should not be much of an issue for them. After all, they are aquatic frogs. However, a platform near the surface should always be provided.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I think the depth of water will depend on the length of the animal. Less than three times the body length would be a safe water level for them. My frog is roughly 5 inches and the water depth I have is about 12 inches. She also has a rock cave providing her a platform that's about 3-4 inches to the water surface. These frogs have nostrils located on top of the head and can free float easily. Drowning should not be much of an issue for them. After all, they are aquatic frogs. However, a platform near the surface should always be provided.


You got it backwards Namio. Its one and a half to 3 times the thickness of the frog when at rest. :Smile:

----------


## Namio

> You got it backwards Namio. Its one and a half to 3 times the thickness of the frog when at rest.


 It appears my frog appreciate the current depth because normally she pokes her eyes out of the water but when someone (me or my wife) comes near she dives straight to bottom for "safety." Having some depth it will make the frog feels safer IMO. Also for aquatic frogs, that extra volume of water will dilute their waste by acting like a buffer. Anyways, I will get an attachable platform for her.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> It appears my frog appreciate the current depth because normally she pokes her eyes out of the water but when someone (me or my wife) comes near she dives straight to bottom for "safety." Having some depth it will make the frog feels safer IMO. Also for aquatic frogs, that extra volume of water will dilute their waste by acting like a buffer. Anyways, I will get an attachable platform for her.


No need to defend yourself Namio. I was just telling you the specific depth the water is supposed to be for the husbandry of a Budgett's frog.

----------


## Namio

> No need to defend yourself Namio. I was just telling you the specific depth the water is supposed to be for the husbandry of a Budgett's frog.


Thanks Grif, I appreciated your info!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks Grif, I appreciated your info!


You're welcome!

----------


## FrogGangOrCroak

Namio! Your frog looks beautiful and healthy. All the conditions in the tank look perfectly fine also.

----------


## Namio

> Namio! Your frog looks beautiful and healthy. All the conditions in the tank look perfectly fine also.


Thanks Greg! Folks here are trying to help me fine-tuning my frog care. I am always looking for ways to improve my care. I love this frog so much. She has a ton of personality and an immense appetite. I just hope she doesn't bite my hand off one day.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Nothing is wrong with Namio's setup. In the wild these frogs venture into deeper water than this. The only reason the water depth was mentioned is because the correct depth needed varification since someone stated he was in the wrong. He may not have followed the correct water depth, but that doesn't mean he is wrong in providing more water. No one actually bashed his setup. An inference was made thats all.

----------

